# 3DConnexion SpacePilot driver does not start

## archieb7

Hello!  

I'm new to gentoo and I successfully installed gentoo amd_64 on my Sony Vaio FZ-180 Laptop.  I am so happy with it compared with Ubuntu but I can't get my driver to work for my 3D motion controller.  The specific controller is listed in the following link:

http://www.3dconnexion.com/3dmouse/spacepilot.php

Gentoo is not officially supported by 3Dconnexion so I cannot get complete help from them in resolving this isuue; they only support red hat and opensuse; also they support some unix platforms.

When I issue the following commands, I get their respective errors:

I'm getting "failed to get user"

```
 

$ /etc/3DxWare/daemon/3dxsrv -d usb -v 

[2007-10-30 18:30:13] 3dxsrv.c :: startupCommandLine(), authGetUser(), failed to get user 

$ /etc/3DxWare/daemon/3dxsrv -d usb -debug 

[2007-10-30 18:32:13] 3dxsrv.c,647: displayname = :0 

[2007-10-30 18:32:13] 

[2007-10-30 18:32:13] 3dxsrv.c :: startupCommandLine(), authGetUser(), failed to get user 

[2007-10-30 18:32:13] Error: 3dxsrv.c :: startupCommandLine(), authGetUser(), failed to get user 

$ /etc/3DxWare/daemon/3dxsrv -debug -firmware USB 

[2007-10-30 18:32:34] UdDev: Opening USB device on USB port /proc/bus/usb/002/06 

[2007-10-30 18:32:34] UdDev: SpacePilot opened 

[2007-10-30 18:32:34] UdDev: Opening SpacePilot device on USB port /proc/bus/usb/002/06 

[2007-10-30 18:32:34] snav_usb.c :: UdDevRezero(): Rezeroing the device 

Device = SpacePilot 

Firmware = V3.18 
```

I'm running in root so I don't know why I can't start this driver.  The default inittab entry provided by 3dxconnexion isn't working either.  It says that 3d is respawning too fast, waiting 5 min or something like that.

This worked fine on Ubuntu so I son't know why it won't work.  Ubuntu was really bloated though so I came back to Gentoo.

Thanks for your help, its much appreciated!

----------

## archieb7

I solved my problem using the c program in this thead:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-609224.html?sid=6c70ce10f37a57d9a4f341e36149df5b

My next project is to optimize my kernel.

----------

